# The couch has offically been...



## luckybuster (Nov 28, 2010)

OMG! I just got a puppy after I had already ordered a new couch! This is my worst nightmare!


----------



## mygoldenboys (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh my! Thats awful....you have a good sense of humor about it though. What else can you do!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

OH NO!!!! I dont think I would be in such a good mood after that! Naughty naughty Rowan!!


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

I was pretty mad last night when it happened, but as long as he learned his lesson all is well :] He had a major time out about it and sulked most of the evening...


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Chelseanr said:


> I was pretty mad last night when it happened, but as long as he learned his lesson all is well :] He had a major time out about it and sulked most of the evening...


Seeing as I have a three year old golden who regularly likes to destroy our stuff..."just for fun" ...I can tell you right now he has not learned his lesson


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

mm03gn said:


> Seeing as I have a three year old golden who regularly likes to destroy our stuff..."just for fun" ...I can tell you right now he has not learned his lesson


I felt a little rain hit my naive parade there... lol. Yea my boyfriend thinks I'm hopeful too.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Chelseanr said:


> I felt a little rain hit my naive parade there... lol. Yea my boyfriend thinks I'm hopeful too.


Hahahaha, keep thinking positive thoughts! I never thought ranger would ever become trustworthy after he destroyed my place the first time I left him alone there (for a mere 2 hours), but now he's by himself for 5-6 hours a day and so far *knock on wood* hasn't destroyed anything. Though he has taken to carrying random shoes and boots around for some reason...


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Ohh, boy do I know this pain! Ori destroyed BOTH of my couches when he was about Rowan's age. Cushions, armrest foam, backrest foam, covers, EVERYTHING. The problem I have with him is even though he has OODLES of toys, he doesn't do anything while I'm awake! He waits until I go to sleep so I CAN'T tell him off. So yes, even at 2-years he still hasn't learnt his lesson. And for some reason...there's mysterious large sticks of wood or wooden poles that turn up in our yard...and we don't HAVE anything wooden out there! There's no place he can get them from either.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

It was BELLE in our house, she was a year old too. She was fine, we were no longer crating her. We let the dogs on the basement couch, not the living room. We would pop the living room cushions to keep the old dog off. Well we got a brand new couch, part of our home improvement renovations (new furniture). It arrived on Friday, on Monday I get home from work and hear my husband yelling at a dog (I knew it was Belle) before I ever walked in the house. I walked in and out brand new couch was in SHREDS!!! We had popped the cushions, Belle saw the deck tag (she had a tag fettish) and went to town then saw THE STUFFING!!! It looked like it has snowed in our living room. Talk about mad, my husband was handling it, I walked into our bedroom to change my clothes. When he came in I asked if it was the tag that says "do not remove under penalty of the law, we may have an out". 

The good news... we had fabric protection. Had she pee'd on it we would not have been covered, but she shredded and the fabric protection insurance paid for us to get the couch repaired. Lucky for Belle. If you knew Belle now you would NOT believe she would EVER do anything like that. I have not had a dog before or since look at furniture other than a comfortable place to sleep.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Luckily he hasn't touched the couch since this incident! He has however in the past week destroyed
1 Tupperware container, it was brittle plastic and I felt so guilty for not thinking about feeding him out of it, I was in a hurry and just never even thought about it. 
1 Hairbrush, about 1/2 the handle is missing and I'm somewhat concerned about where it may have gone
1 foam flip-flop, he's been pooping green foam for a few days

I think a vet visits in order now... sigh.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I wish you had pictures too!


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Ryley has a thing for throw rugs. He digs and digs at it til he can get a hold of one of the rug loops.... and then he pulls and pulls until he has unraveled a huge pile of it. So far he has destroyed two rugs and is working on a 3rd.

Fortunately they are inexpensive rugs. I dread the day I find him working on the carpet!

My other pet peeve is he likes to dig! I dread looking at our back yard this spring! It used to be such a beautiful back yard with a very full, luscious lawn. Usually he likes to concentrate on areas where its just dirt... no grass... such as flower beds, tree wells, etc.... but this winter he's been digging through the snow right into the grass.

..... sigh....


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Penny's Mom said:


> I wish you had pictures too!


Lol, I would have if I had thought of it, it was like walking into a room full of orangey yellow fluffy snow. 


Ryleys Dad - Yea Rowan's gone through 3 area rugs too, we've just been keeping them up until he's a bit older. Luckily no yard so he can't dig, but at christmas at my moms house he left her a special surprise under her deck...


----------



## ruby55 (Mar 24, 2009)

My daughter sent me this pic. Chubby the basset evidently had an issue with one of the couches. He's holding what's left of the couch.


----------



## Almanac (Jan 26, 2011)

Ttiwwp ! !


----------

